# Quick Question - tilted mill.



## BobL (Mar 3, 2007)

Somewhere on this forum or somehwere else I remember seeing a picture of a CSM with the CS tilted 45 degrees on its side with the nose of the bar riding in a track. Can anyone please point me to the picture or website?

Thanks


----------



## dustytools (Mar 3, 2007)

BobL said:


> Somewhere on this forum or somehwere else I remember seeing a picture of a CSM with the CS tilted 45 degrees on its side with the nose of the bar riding in a track. Can anyone please point me to the picture or website?
> 
> Thanks



Would you be talking about the woodbug mill? Im thinking that the nose of the bar on it rides in a track? You can see it at woodbug.com.


----------



## scottr (Mar 3, 2007)

BobL said:


> Somewhere on this forum or somehwere else I remember seeing a picture of a CSM with the CS tilted 45 degrees on its side with the nose of the bar riding in a track. Can anyone please point me to the picture or website?
> 
> Thanks



Bob , if the bar was horizontal then you would be talking about the Hud-son chainsaw mill .


----------



## BobL (Mar 3, 2007)

It's like the woodbug with the nose riding in the track but the chain saw was tilted on its side about bu 45 degrees.


----------



## dustytools (Mar 3, 2007)

BobL said:


> It's like the woodbug with the nose riding in the track but the chain saw was tilted on its side about bu 45 degrees.



Maybe Scott is on the right track with the hudson. Have you looked at those? Good luck.


----------



## Railomatic (Mar 4, 2007)

*http://www.jober.qc.ca/scierie_en.htm*

I think might be this one.

http://www.jober.qc.ca/scierie_en.htm


----------



## BobL (Mar 4, 2007)

Railomatic said:


> I think might be this one.
> 
> http://www.jober.qc.ca/scierie_en.htm



*BINGO!*

Thanks Railo.


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's another one if you haven't had enough.
http://www.logosol.com/webb/sawmills/2002a-big_mill_timberjig.php

Now I'm going back to look at that 'jober' some more.


----------



## MJR (Mar 4, 2007)

Neat mill. I wonder more much they cost?


----------



## MJR (Mar 4, 2007)

That seems like a lot of money for that mill. There are several mills out there that are cheaper with larger engines. Light weight has its' advatages, but strength is not one of them.


----------



## Railomatic (Mar 4, 2007)

MJR said:


> That seems like a lot of money for that mill. There are several mills out there that are cheaper with larger engines. Light weight has its' advatages, but strength is not one of them.



I second that one, there are other mills out there that will work much better than the J 200, more portable, stronger, easier to set up and use, one that's definately worth a look at can be seen here
www.alaskabandsawmills.com, it a trailer too and can handle logs twice the sixe of the J 200.


----------



## scottr (Mar 4, 2007)

BobL said:


> It's like the woodbug with the nose riding in the track but the chain saw was tilted on its side about bu 45 degrees.



Bob , that was FJH's mill that was in the slide show . It cut using the top of the bar to push the chips down instead of up .


----------



## CUCV (Mar 4, 2007)

I traded some firewood for a J100, looks like I got a sweet deal. I can't wait to try it one of these days.


----------



## wdsracer (Oct 23, 2007)

cucv,
Did you try out that J100? I would like to know how it worked for you, thinking of buying one myself.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 23, 2007)

Interesting mill, kindof a mix between a Logosol and a Ripsaw. I too agree, a bit pricey, but hey maybe it fills a certain niche no other mill can? I wanna see somebody mill 2000 bd ft of lumber in a day with it though. I think that would be pushing it (no pun intended). Maybe if you were simply making 8x8 cants... and had all nice strait 12"dia 8 ft logs stacked neatly behind you... and it was all soft pine... and the mill was already set up and ready to go... and... and...


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 24, 2007)

I think it will be ok , a bit like a Logosol , until you get down to the thin part of the cant and it starts to wave and bend around , that's why I use a ladder underneath my cant's , for support on my logosol type mill . cheer's MM


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Oct 24, 2007)

Did I miss something somewhere? I never could find a price tag on this thing.

Rodney


----------



## woodshop (Oct 24, 2007)

Rodney Sinclair said:


> Did I miss something somewhere? I never could find a price tag on this thing.
> 
> Rodney



http://www.cutterschoice.com/portablesawmills_us.shtml

Looks like about $4000 plus shipping... and this thing doesn't look all that light, so figure at least a hundred bucks shipping, probably more depending on where you live.


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Oct 25, 2007)

woodshop said:


> http://www.cutterschoice.com/portablesawmills_us.shtml
> 
> Looks like about $4000 plus shipping... and this thing doesn't look all that light, so figure at least a hundred bucks shipping, probably more depending on where you live.



Thanks Woodshop. I looked this thing over and agree with you. They say it is "The Ultimate In Saw Mill Portability". At 170 lbs for the "standard" model, I don't think that is quite right. And that isn't counting the saw. I know at $4000, I sure wouldn't buy it.

Rodney


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 25, 2007)

*J100 chainsaw model $1025us*

Hi Guy's .....I think the model BobL was refering to is the J100 chainsaw mill and not the bandsaw version . Is this correct Bob? The J100 model is $1025us , Quite a bit cheaper than the Logosol m7 , But a bit heavier , the Logosol M7 weigh's 52kg's and the Jobber J100 weigh's 77kg's . The bandmill version is around $4000us . Cheer's MM


----------



## BobL (Oct 25, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi Guy's .....I think the model BobL was refering to is the J100 chainsaw mill and not the bandsaw version . Is this correct Bob? The J100 model is $1025us , Quite a bit cheaper than the Logosol m7 , But a bit heavier , the Logosol M7 weigh's 52kg's and the Jobber J100 weigh's 77kg's . The bandmill version is around $4000us . Cheer's MM



Yes the J100 was the one I was referring to - not that it really matters. The reason my original question arose was that an acquaintance of mine reckoned that if the end of the bar is pointing down it would be an inherently safer mill operation. My opinion was that an safer mode of CS mill operation would have the nose covered with a guard of some kind and when I forwarded these pics to him he reluctantly agreed. Maybe I'm just paranoid but I have visions of someone coming up to the side of the mill opposite the operator for a stickybeak and having their leg or foot slashed from the exposed bar. I guess you just have to keep absolutely everyone away from that side of the mill.


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 25, 2007)

*Not sure who made this one , it is off of this site*



BobL said:


> Yes the J100 was the one I was referring to - not that it really matters. The reason my original question arose was that an acquaintance of mine reckoned that if the end of the bar is pointing down it would be an inherently safer mill operation. My opinion was that an safer mode of CS mill operation would have the nose covered with a guard of some kind and when I forwarded these pics to him he reluctantly agreed. Maybe I'm just paranoid but I have visions of someone coming up to the side of the mill opposite the operator for a stickybeak and having their leg or foot slashed from the exposed bar. I guess you just have to keep absolutely everyone away from that side of the mill.



Here is some pic,s of another mill off of this site , not sure who's it is . Cheer's MM


----------



## BobL (Oct 25, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Here is some pic,s of another mill off of this site , not sure who's it is . Cheer's MM


 
That one looks sort of safer - well at least it has it's nose covered - Is it cutting on the other side of the bar otherwise smaller logs would be continully being lifted off the base.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 25, 2007)

BobL said:


> Maybe I'm just paranoid but I have visions of someone coming up to the side of the mill opposite the operator for a stickybeak and having their leg or foot slashed from the exposed bar. I guess you just have to keep absolutely everyone away from that side of the mill.


I agree... even though my csm has that flimsy aluminum guard covering the end of the bar, I still get real nervous when anybody comes even close to my mill when I'm cutting. Thought many times of fabricating a more serious one for it, but don't want to increase the weight too much. Did a demo of my operation last year at a small show, and there were crowds of people gathered around watching me mill with both the csm and Ripsaw. I was a wreck. Even though most kept their distance, there were guys that wanted to get up close and personal to see exactly how this all worked. For those who have never seen one of these little mills in operation, it's a pretty good draw for the curious. I was too busy worrying about somebody getting too close.


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 25, 2007)

*Good point mate*



BobL said:


> That one looks sort of safer - well at least it has it's nose covered - Is it cutting on the other side of the bar otherwise smaller logs would be continully being lifted off the base.



Good point mate , I have no Idea , I just colected some pic's for future info and idea's , pic's all too often tell more than word's , bit like action's say more than word's ever can . Cheer,s MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 25, 2007)

*Guards*



woodshop said:


> I agree... even though my csm has that flimsy aluminum guard covering the end of the bar, I still get real nervous when anybody comes even close to my mill when I'm cutting. Thought many times of fabricating a more serious one for it, but don't want to increase the weight too much. Did a demo of my operation last year at a small show, and there were crowds of people gathered around watching me mill with both the csm and Ripsaw. I was a wreck. Even though most kept their distance, there were guys that wanted to get up close and personal to see exactly how this all worked. For those who have never seen one of these little mills in operation, it's a pretty good draw for the curious. I was too busy worrying about somebody getting too close.



Yes , I will have too get energetic and put some type of guard's in place , I have had some very close shave's with chainsaw's , cut straight through one of my front pocket's , about 4" worth , didnt even know till later , done the same sort of thing , around one of my anckle's also , I have had a couple of close one's with my mill , time to take note of what you guy's are saying , while I can . Thank's for the reminder . Cheer's MM


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Oct 25, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi Guy's .....I think the model BobL was refering to is the J100 chainsaw mill and not the bandsaw version . Is this correct Bob? The J100 model is $1025us , Quite a bit cheaper than the Logosol m7 , But a bit heavier , the Logosol M7 weigh's 52kg's and the Jobber J100 weigh's 77kg's . The bandmill version is around $4000us . Cheer's MM



Yeah well, almost, just about but not quite. The M7 will cut up to 17' long and the jobber cuts 12'. Also the M7 doesn't rust.

Rodney


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 25, 2007)

*Logosol M7 USA $2400us*



Rodney Sinclair said:


> Yeah well, almost, just about but not quite. The M7 will cut up to 17' long and the jobber cuts 12'. Also the M7 doesn't rust.
> 
> Rodney



I am sure a bloke can buy a bit more rail and still be way ahead mate , when you compare price's .....http://www.logosol.com/_sawmills/m7/ ....Cheer's MM:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Oct 25, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> I am sure a bloke can buy a bit more rail and still be way ahead mate , when you compare price's .....http://www.logosol.com/_sawmills/m7/ ....Cheer's MM:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Well sorta, kinda, maybe. If price is the only thing you want to compare. I see a couple of other things that I don't really care for. And, Like I said before, you sure seem to have some kind of hard-on for Logosol. --Mate--

Rodney


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 25, 2007)

*Objective view*

I prefer to have an objective view , not a biased view , as my setup is a Logosol type mill and as I said before , I am happy for people to comment on my setup , whether their view's are negative or not , one would have to wonder if your actually receiving a commission from Logosol , you seem to get upset every time anyone mention's Logosol , just like on the other thread . I am not sure which part you don't understand about a forum , this is where we discuss all aspect's of our equipment , not just the bit's that suit us , otherwise how does anyone learn anything , if we have to restrict what aspects of our sawmills we talk about , because we might upset someone , how much discussion do you think there will be , it would seem the only mill your actually interested in is your own , you seem to forget that I have a Logosol style mill . You need to do your home work a bit better , There is a fair bit of difference between $4000us and $1025 . Also the price of the Logosol being $2400 . A bit less BS and more objective view would help a lot mate .


----------

